# Canon Gear that could possibly work with A7R II



## brianftpc (Jun 14, 2015)

I am somewhat heavily invested...at least for me in Canon gear. I have 3 canon 600ex-rt flashes with the Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT. The 24-70 2.8 mk II and the 70-200 2.8 IS mk II. Will or does anyone believe my flashes in addition to the transmitter will work with the a7R II. I have read that the TTL will not work which isnt really a problem. I believe this is what I will need for my lenses to work. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1054790-REG/metabones_mb_ef_e_bm4_canon_ef_lens_to.html


----------



## leGreve (Jun 14, 2015)

That's pretty much it.... and if you get the booster version, you wont be stuck with 2.8 lenses on Canon but have 2.0 lenses on a VERY good Sony body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

The ST-E3-RT will likely not work. Reportedly, the Yongnuo E3-RT will at least trigger remotely, although the unit doesn't have a great reputation for reliability.


----------



## candc (Jun 14, 2015)

leGreve said:


> That's pretty much it.... and if you get the booster version, you wont be stuck with 2.8 lenses on Canon but have 2.0 lenses on a VERY good Sony body.



the speed boosters are focal length reducers and only work for using a larger format lens on a smaller format body. ie canon ff lens on sony a6000.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd suggest renting before buying, there have been a number of posts about disappointed buyers who believed there would be some sort of a miracle improvement in their images, but paid handsomely to find out differently. By trying one first, you will find out how it works for what you do. Everyone is different, and some love it, some hate it. The EVF falls in the same category.

The lossy RAW compression that Sony uses limits DR. Some experts say that it has more negative impact than the recent improvements in the sensors.

I am watching and interested in the new Stacked Sensor 1 inch cameras. They are a unknown, but have the potential for a significant boost.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 14, 2015)

The metabones website has more information:

http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB-EF-E-BM4

Also, for the earlier A7 models:

"Autofocus is supported, with the following known limitations.

Autofocus speed is very slow and inadequate for most moving subjects. The autofocus speed is unfit for professional use for sure, and it would disappoint most enthusiasts.

Only Canon-branded lenses introduced in or after 2006 are officially supported. Autofocus may be disabled for older Canon lenses and most third-party lenses, including most Sigma, Tamron and Tokina lenses and all Contax N lenses modified by Conurus.

Continuous AF is not supported.

I briefly owned the A7 and had a Fotodiox adapter (not Metabones) that had similar specs. I found it was very slow or unusable with AF and that for practical purposes one needed to shoot manual focus. I know others will disagree.


----------



## ksgal (Jun 14, 2015)

brianftpc said:


> I am somewhat heavily invested...at least for me in Canon gear. I have 3 canon 600ex-rt flashes with the Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT. The 24-70 2.8 mk II and the 70-200 2.8 IS mk II. Will or does anyone believe my flashes in addition to the transmitter will work with the a7R II. I have read that the TTL will not work which isnt really a problem. I believe this is what I will need for my lenses to work.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1054790-REG/metabones_mb_ef_e_bm4_canon_ef_lens_to.html



You can get an adapter for the lenses, but unless you are into landscape photography, the AF response will leave you frustrated. Cell Phones focus faster. Seriously. 

The adapter you link to isn't for the A7 e-mount series. See below.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1079568-REG/metabones_mb_spef_e_bm2_canon_ef_emount_speed_booster.html

Flashes/triggers will not work, or will send 'fire' only signal. Loose most of the functionality there. 

If you want the body, go all in with sony glass and new flash system - otherwise I'm not sure it will meet your needs with a hybred system. 

I tried out an A7 and I do love it for walk around/general photography, but I didn't switch over as my needs are much different and better suited to my canon gear. Still want one, and with prices dropping on the orginal, I'm sure I'll be getting one soon.. but as an addition, not a replacement. AF response with native lenses is just fine. but with the adapter... ugh. Some do switch to using focus peaking. 


HMMM>.. well, I'm editing to add I just saw there is suppose to be improved AF with the sony and using canon glass... this could totally revoke anything said above! sorry about that!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

leGreve said:


> That's pretty much it.... and if you get the booster version, you wont be stuck with 2.8 lenses on Canon but have 2.0 lenses on a VERY good Sony body.



Hmmm, how much hands on experience do you have of the A7R II to make such a strong positive recommendation? You clearly have lots of experience of using the Speedbooster on a FF Sony :


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2015)

Keep in mind, Sony does overstated some time.

My 2cents: AF tracking might work well with native lenses. Will be on and off with 3rd party lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

leGreve said:


> That's pretty much it.... and if you get the booster version, you wont be stuck with 2.8 lenses on Canon but have 2.0 lenses on a VERY good Sony body.



...and some VERY bad advice to go with it!


----------



## NancyP (Jun 15, 2015)

The "booster" adapters have additional glass, so there is little information about how this affects resolution. At least with the teleconverters, there are some sites that allow one to compare sharpness of lens with and without TC.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2015)

NancyP said:


> The "booster" adapters have additional glass, so there is little information about how this affects resolution. At least with the teleconverters, there are some sites that allow one to compare sharpness of lens with and without TC.



Yes, but I think you're missing a far more fundamental point regarding using a speedbooster on a FF MILC.  Or perhaps there's a booster version to adapt some medium format lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

The DPR comment about seeing the camera operate with Canon lenses is promising. The camera has on sensor phase detect, which the old versions did not have, its not like the old slower AF.

It would be advisable to wait for some actual testing rather than jump based on PR.

"At the press launch in New York we even got a glimpse of the a7R II autofocusing Canon EF lenses using a Metabones electronic adapter.* Focus appeared to be on par with OVF focus on a native Canon body, and the AF experience itself didn't appear to be limited simply because you're using a third party lens (full coverage and tracking are available)."*


----------



## candc (Jun 15, 2015)

NancyP said:


> The "booster" adapters have additional glass, so there is little information about how this affects resolution. At least with the teleconverters, there are some sites that allow one to compare sharpness of lens with and without TC.



I've seen comparisons betwen an 6000/speedbooster combo vs 6d using some canon lenses. The Sony setup was good but the 6d had less vignetting and was sharper, the speedbooster also introduced some additional CA.


----------



## ecqns (Jun 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The lossy RAW compression that Sony uses limits DR. Some experts say that it has more negative impact than the recent improvements in the sensors.



I shoot DR challenging scenes and my a7r handles everything wonderfully. Totally transformed my post production - much better results by far than with my Canons. A true benefit. I was worried about the 11+7 compression I read about on the internet - but turned out to be a non-issue (for me and my photography at least).
I say go for it if this type of camera works for what you shoot. Fashion, sports - I'd say not there yet but arch, landscape - its perfect.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jun 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd suggest renting before buying, there have been a number of posts about disappointed buyers who believed there would be some sort of a miracle improvement in their images, but paid handsomely to find out differently. By trying one first, you will find out how it works for what you do. Everyone is different, and some love it, some hate it. The EVF falls in the same category.
> 
> The lossy RAW compression that Sony uses limits DR. Some experts say that it has more negative impact than the recent improvements in the sensors.
> 
> I am watching and interested in the new Stacked Sensor 1 inch cameras. They are a unknown, but have the potential for a significant boost.



Try before you buy. You can never go wrong with that advice. 

I actually didn't know about the lossy RAW compression until today, which has really killed my interested in the A7. The other quirks I can deal with, even the really short battery life, but lossy RAWs aren't something I'm prepared to give on. If Sony can give true uncompressed RAWs, then I'll cast my gaze Sonywards again. Until then, nope.


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Jun 16, 2015)

It work !! http://thenewcamera.com/sony-a7r-ii-doing-blazing-fast-af-with-canon-lenses-2/


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 16, 2015)

The Yn-St-rt3 is the cheapest option to get your 600rts on the sony. In my experience, if your shooting something serious, always have a fresh set of battery's in the unit and it will work just fine.


----------



## ecqns (Jun 17, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> I actually didn't know about the lossy RAW compression until today, which has really killed my interested in the A7. The other quirks I can deal with, even the really short battery life, but lossy RAWs aren't something I'm prepared to give on. If Sony can give true uncompressed RAWs, then I'll cast my gaze Sonywards again. Until then, nope.



Looks like you can start looking at Sony afterall:
http://diglloyd.com/blog/2015/20150616_1446-SonyWorkingOnUncompressedFileFormat.html

eventhough I did say shooting architecture, images with huge DR swings - I (or my clients) have yet to have an issue with my a7r and Canon glass..


----------



## cmh716 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that autofocus works well with the metabones adapter. Earlier Sony models, all I saw were complaints. That said, no ETTL compatibility with my canon flashes, no GPS on the a7 and no dual card slots. I think I owe it to myself to wait to see what the 5DM4 brings to the table before jumping to a sony body.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, I guess that using MF lenses with a mirrorless FF camera misses the point of "light and compact". But, every once in a while I see some used MF lenses and wonder if they could be used on a tilt-shift adapter for FF.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2015)

leGreve said:


> That's pretty much it.... and if you get the booster version, you wont be stuck with 2.8 lenses on Canon but have 2.0 lenses on a VERY good Sony body.



You will also only get a crop picture to work with with the booster metabones.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The lossy RAW compression that Sony uses limits DR. Some experts say that it has more negative impact than the recent improvements in the sensors.
> ...



No one currently knows if the compressed RAW from the A7RII is lossy or not or if it has any effect on DR (except SONY and they are not say'in). 

We know its compressed. But the fact is that all RAW formats are compressed. Its the lossy part we need to have some info on.

I am sure we will know this soon from some hack with too much time on his/her hands and access to a A7RII production RAW file.

Personally, I could not care less as it is only one of many of so many other parameters deciding if you think the resulting picture IQ is good enough. I'll look at the output and decide if I'm happy. YMMV.


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd really like to use Sigma art glass on the Sony. I hope some adapter allows me to focus as well as native canon glass on the Sony.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> I'd really like to use Sigma art glass on the Sony. I hope some adapter allows me to focus as well as native canon glass on the Sony.



I have been told by a user that Sigma lenses do not work that well on the SONY 7 (old models). But I'm also looking forward to trying my 50mm ART to see the results. Time will tell.


----------



## asmundma (Jun 26, 2015)

Sony is working on the RAW format, however just in very rare cases it has an inpact.
More impotant, yesterday i had the opoutunety to test canon 24-70 2.8 v2 with Metabones on A7r ii. It AF was very fast and will work for most situations. I will definily buy this camra instead of 5DS as the shutter is better (both electronic or mechanical), in addition the 5 axis stabilisation. Pluss exelent video.
You don't need to worry about 5D4 any more... No way Canon will manage to catch up. (However will be happy if they can)
Still think my 1Dx will do extreme fast sports better.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 26, 2015)

asmundma said:


> More impotant, yesterday i had the opoutunety to test canon 24-70 2.8 v2 with Metabones on A7r ii. It AF was very fast and will work for most situations. (...)
> Still think my 1Dx will do extreme fast sports better.



"Most situations" such as a on-coming pedestrian, horse, dog or car? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> asmundma said:
> 
> 
> > More impotant, yesterday i had the opoutunety to test canon 24-70 2.8 v2 with Metabones on A7r ii. It AF was very fast and will work for most situations. (...)
> ...



Hey, that's Tony Northrup's 'sports test'! I wonder if he's working on a YouTube infomercial showing the a7RII+metabones is better for shooting sports than the 5DIII...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2015)

I was looking at the lens rentals site to see if I could reserve a A7RII, and a Metabones Adapter. Roger had some pretty sobering comments about the reliability of the adapter.

It really sounds like its not for someone who actually needs equipment to work. I could see someone going back and forth between Metabones and Sony, each blaming the other for problems.

"WARNING:
This adapter does not allow slam infinity focus. Every lens will be slightly different (they are supposed to be this way).
*Communication errors are common with all Metabones EF adapters, and these errors will cause camera instability. If that is unacceptable for your shoot, these are not the adapters for you.
This adapter also has intermittent problems with the Zeiss ZE lenses."*


http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/sony/e-mount/adapters/metabones-canon-ef-lens-to-sony-e-camera-adapter-iv


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was looking at the lens rentals site to see if I could reserve a A7RII, and a Metabones Adapter. Roger had some pretty sobering comments about the reliability of the adapter.
> 
> It really sounds like its not for someone who actually needs equipment to work. I could see someone going back and forth between Metabones and Sony, each blaming the other for problems.
> 
> ...



Sorry, you apparently missed the point mentioned on CR and elsewhere on the Internet, that because the a7RII + Metabones can take Canon lenses, no one needs Canon bodies any more, for anything. That's why, as we all know, MILCs have already killed the dSLR.


----------



## asmundma (Jun 27, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> asmundma said:
> 
> 
> > More impotant, yesterday i had the opoutunety to test canon 24-70 2.8 v2 with Metabones on A7r ii. It AF was very fast and will work for most situations. (...)
> ...



Dog, we have a Dalmatian, not even the 1Dx can allways keep up.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the lens rentals site to see if I could reserve a A7RII, and a Metabones Adapter. Roger had some pretty sobering comments about the reliability of the adapter.
> ...


I can't afford to pay for a funeral for my 5D-III. I guess I will just have to keep on shooting with it :-[


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> I can't afford to pay for a funeral for my 5D-III. I guess I will just have to keep on shooting with it :-[



How sad for you to be stuck with antiquated technology. How _do_ you manage to sleep at night, much less take pictures??


----------

